# Penn 555



## penn97 (Jan 26, 2014)

I have penn 555gs series reel, only used a few times will send pics to anyone interested in it. 50$ and that includes shipping


----------



## Redhorse (Mar 1, 2006)

send 'em


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

I'll take it . . . SOLD !


----------

